# gearbox question



## jbru (Dec 24, 2013)

After all this snow I have broken another gearbox.
Last season, the gearbox on my old ariens went. This year the box on my hs724 has failed. 
To prevent more costly repairs, can you guys tell me what I may be doing wrong to be going through gearboxes faster than shearpins?


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wrong shear pins?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Your auger rakes must be able to spin freely on their shaft. If they are seized, the shear pins will never shear...your gearbox will. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is there any common operation you're doing when they broke, like end of drive or ??
With two different machines I wouldn't think it would be seized augers but that is sure a possibility. That and not having the right grade/style shear pins.


----------



## jbru (Dec 24, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Is there any common operation you're doing when they broke, like end of drive or ??
> With two different machines I wouldn't think it would be seized augers but that is sure a possibility. That and not having the right grade/style shear pins.


The shear pins on both machines were OEM. The honda's gearbox failed when I was blowing some pretty deep heavy snow. Maybe 3 1/2 feet. I don't remember under what conditions the ariens box died.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you trying to go too fast? Go slow and let the machine do the work. Don't force it.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Is it a new machine? May be under warranty.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Maybe the auger was frozen to the shaft ? making the shear pins ineffective ? Rust or ice maybe.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

got GEAR OIL??????????????????


----------

